# Goodbye Sumo



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

I had to euthanize Sumo today, he was my oldest betta and hung on for a long time through his old age but it got to the point where he struggled to do anything and everything and was so weak that I couldn't watch him suffer anymore. :-( 

R.I.P little dude
Here are some pictures from his younger more glorious days


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm so very sorry to hear about your little guy! he is now swimming under the rainbow bridge!


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

He was a pretty boy. It's always sad to lose one of these guys.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Sumo.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

sad face. poor sweet fishy.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------

